# Any advice on day 21 test results/best time to test when you have erratic cycles



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello!
Hope you can help.  Here's the story so far;

Before Clomid (before insanity  ) Tested on Day 21 of a 27 day cycle: 33.2

Clomid round 1, Tested on day 21 of a 32 day cycle: 20.7
Clomid round 2, Tested on day 22 of a 30 day cycle: 127.2
Clomid round 3, Tested on day 21 of a 29 day cycle:  awaiting results

As you can see, like me, the results are slightly strange!!!  

Now, I'm on Clomid round 4 - and think I need to test later (assuming my cycle is 29/30 days again).  

Are there any guidelines on when to test?  Is it 7 days before your period?
If I am 1 or 2 days out, can it make such a tremendous difference? 

Any advice much appreciated!!!

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Assuming all your results are measured in nmol/l then it looks like you're ovulating on most, if not all, cycles.  They look for a level of 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation and mature healthy egg released.  Your one month where you had level of 20.7 nmol/l could be because you ovulated but were tested on wrong day or could be that you ovulated but the egg was maybe too immature so didn't release good level of progesterone from corpus luteum.  Clinics ideally like follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing and releasing egg to ensure that egg is mature enough for fertilisation.  A level in the 20's would often be classed as "borderline".  It's also not unheard of for some women to have a blip month occasionally and not ovulate.

There are a few who say you should get progesterone tested 7 days before AF.....however, I've always been told it should ideally be tested 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks.  Having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14 and yes, having tested a day or so out can make a difference.  It's also a complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and be classed as normal.

It would appear that you're ovulating around cd14/15 as all your results are good so far, especially 2nd month on clomid when it's possible you released more than one egg as your level was 127.2 nmol/l.

I know it's easier said than done but from looking at your results, I honestly don't think you've got anything to start getting yourself worried about....you're ovulating and that's good......even before you were on clomid your level of 33.2 nmol/l would indicate ovulation.

I was prescribed clomid several years ago....I took it to boost (release more eggs) as ovulate naturally but also to help regulate my cycles where alternate months had started to go a bit erratic following 2 naturally conceived early mc's.  I'd had good progesterone levels naturally but on clomid, when I had follie tracking scans and a few more prog tests, indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs each month I was on it (was on it for 6mths).  My cycles also regulated and have remained the same ever since, over 3 years later !

I used to have 28 day cycles and ovulate cd14.....on clomid (and all time since), my cycles are now regular 30/31 days but I still ovulate on cd14/15 so I actually have a longer luteal phase....but every time I've had progesterone tested at cd21 it's shown good level of ovulation.

It can be difficult to judge when to test if your cycles are little irregular but your cycles appear to be between 27-32 days which isn't so irregular and as I said before, all your results show ovulation (apart from round 2 but that could be a blip, wrong test day etc).

Honestly try to worry about it 

Have you thought about charting your temps as this can help show you patterns in your cycles and whilst it won't tell you when you're going to ovulate, it can give a indication of when you have ovulated, so if you have more progesterone tests will give you clearer picture.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have just come back from my cons appt and as I have had odd cycles (since forever  ) they have given my blood forms for me to be tested on CD21 and CD28, my cycles are around 32/33 days long approx. Just as long as they know what day you are at test, so the lab includes these in the notes for the DR.

No one is ever standard normal textbook hun    

(I just seem more AB-normal as time goes on  )


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Minxy and Shelley

Thank you so much for your replies.  Minxy, thanks for your detailed response it is much appreciated and very interesting.  I did chart a couple of years ago but stopped as it was making me obsessed, (my cycles were more erratic then!) then for some reason (which in hindsight probably wasn't a good one) I didn't start it up again when I started Clomid in July.  It's interesting what you say about luteal phase as when I charted last time it was looking like my luteal phase was too short, (8-9 days), so not long enough for implantation.  Those were in the days when we didn't realise that DH had a poor SA  

However I am charting this cycle (and also have a opk, which I will use in conjunction!!) to hopefully give me a bit more of a pinpoint on ovulation time.  This would help with the bloods and I am also keen to optimise our BMS to give the sperm all the help it can get -  and we might as well try whilst we wait for our IVF/ICSI referral to come through!

Unfortunately they don't offer tracking at my hospital, I did ask but was met with a frosty response   so I'm hoping that with charting and opk I should be a bit more clued up this month. 

In the meantime I will take heed and try not to worry! 

Thanks again


----------

